# Bakit



## Seb_K

Hey guys. 

I understand that in Tagalog, "bakit" means "why". 

I was trying to translate this whole stanza but to no avail. I hope you guys could help me. Thank you. 

* Bakit hanap-hanap kita?
 Bakit hindi nagsasawa
 Sa puso ko’y laging ikaw
 Laging nais na matanaw*


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I understand that in Tagalog, "bakit" means "why".
> 
> I was trying to translate this whole stanza but to no avail. I hope you guys could help me. Thank you.
> 
> *Bakit hanap-hanap kita? *
> *Bakit hindi nagsasawa        *
> *Sa puso ko’y laging ikaw     *
> *Laging nais na matanaw*


 

*Why do I always look for you?*
*Why do I not get fed up *
*You're always in my heart*
*Always wanting to see you*


----------



## Seb_K

Cracker Jack, thanks for the help!

I do appreciate.


----------



## MariadeManila

Seb, that's part of a song...right?


----------



## Seb_K

Yes, it's called "Bakit" by Rachelle Ann Go. I love that song. 

I am still trying to look for the translation of this song "Bato Sa Buhangin" ... Classic. But then it's hard to find. 

By the way, what does this mean ...

"May gusto ko itanong sayo, nakakatakot naman itanong."


----------



## Cracker Jack

Seb_K said:


> "May gusto ko itanong sayo, nakakatakot naman itanong."


 
There's something I'd like to ask you but it's scary to ask about it.


----------



## Seb_K

Thanks Cracker Jack.


----------

